# music



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I visited this website today http://www.deathlord.net/
I love the music! Does anyone know where I can get this music or something similar?


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html . right click on "girl la la la" and save target as to where you want it to download to.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Great! Thanks


----------

